# Port macquarie to host reptile expo in 2015



## ronhalling (Aug 2, 2014)

Hey guys and gals pencil in on your expo calenders Sunday 29/03/15 for the inaugural Port Macquarie Reptile Expo, so far the date and place (Panthers Port Macquarie) are sorted at the moment but as more details become available we will let you all know. It is an exciting time for the North Coast Herpetology Group to finally fill the gap between Newcastle and the Gold Coast with another Expo.  ......................................Ron


----------



## Shotta (Aug 2, 2014)

Finally, an expo closer to home!, looking forward to seeing this


----------



## jacorin (Aug 2, 2014)

taking over from sofar eh ron?? lol


----------



## ronhalling (Aug 2, 2014)

jacorin said:


> taking over from sofar eh ron?? lol



Not so much taking over from SOFAR more like filling the gap, up till now if people from the mid and north coast wanted to attend an expo it meant a lot of travelling and then fuel/accomadation costs had to be taken into account when buying an animal, so quite often what we wanted and what we actually got was dependant on what the other expenses took out of our pockets  ................................Ron


----------



## jacorin (Aug 2, 2014)

was only having a leg pull


----------



## ronhalling (Aug 7, 2014)

No probs m8 sorta figured that  ....................................Ron


----------



## Marty75 (Aug 7, 2014)

Excellent, moving up there myself in the next few weeks.


----------



## yommy (Aug 7, 2014)

Sounds good wouldn't mind showing a few reps


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Aug 18, 2014)

sounds like a good idea


----------



## stusnake (Aug 18, 2014)

Sounds good. Keep us informed as things roll round to the big date. Would be interested in a stand


----------



## Wilfred (Feb 28, 2015)

I Will not be going due to a member of the club he was talking down to a person with autism haveing autism my self I will be staying away from there I am very shocked to have read the things he had said on a public page to the guy with autism it was way out of line i hope it gets delt with by the club it mad the club look disgraceful I have been in contact with the person copping abuse he sent me screen shots he did say he will say hello to him to sort it out with words he ment and then he coped death threats and more abuse calling him everything under the sun to do with being disabled so now the guy is to scared to get a table or even go to your expo


----------



## Aeren (Mar 1, 2015)

Thumbs down to that person if this is accurate............... Ignorance is a bigger disability that autism any day. Bill Gates has Autism so I have been told during my disability studies....... This does also make me want to avoid the expo if this is the type of people involved.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 1, 2015)

unfortunately this is one of the biggest threats to forums like APS.There is too much abuse of other people and it happens too often.Forums are to help people share info not to abuse beginners or other users.


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 2, 2015)

Wilfred said:


> I Will not be going due to a member of the club he was talking down to a person with autism haveing autism my self I will be staying away from there I am very shocked to have read the things he had said on a public page to the guy with autism it was way out of line i hope it gets delt with by the club it mad the club look disgraceful I have been in contact with the person copping abuse he sent me screen shots he did say he will say hello to him to sort it out with words he ment and then he coped death threats and more abuse calling him everything under the sun to do with being disabled so now the guy is to scared to get a table or even go to your expo



Please inbox me the persons name including anything else you think pertinent  .............................Ron


----------



## wokka (Mar 2, 2015)

This is probably not the place to air such grievances. A club cant be held responsible for its members. I have even seen the odd unkind word from aps members but that is no reason to black ban the forum.Look at the mess the football clubs have got into trying to control members 24/7


----------



## stusnake (Mar 2, 2015)

The actions of one individual should never taint the reputations of others, It would be a shame to turn away from a group or expo due to the actions of one. Im sure there are plenty more people involved and attending to more than compensate for the short comings of one.


----------



## Bart70 (Mar 2, 2015)

Wilfred said:


> I Will not be going due to a member of the club he was talking down to a person with autism haveing autism my self I will be staying away from there I am very shocked to have read the things he had said on a public page to the guy with autism it was way out of line i hope it gets delt with by the club it mad the club look disgraceful I have been in contact with the person copping abuse he sent me screen shots he did say he will say hello to him to sort it out with words he ment and then he coped death threats and more abuse calling him everything under the sun to do with being disabled so now the guy is to scared to get a table or even go to your expo



Sorry to hear this happened.

I would suggest if you have any concerns direct them to the club directly....not third parties. The club email address is [email protected]. I have confidence they will deal with it if it is within the realms of their jurisdiction to do so. The NCHG are made up of a very small number of hardworking people and it may be that the person who was involved in this is not as affiliated with the NCHG as thought but the best way to deal with it is directly to them via their email address. 

Again, I am sorry and saddened if this is in fact has occurred.


----------



## Wilfred (Mar 3, 2015)

As a part of a club he is (I can't think of the word for it) (representing) the club I have been in contact with the person with autism he dos not want to contact the club as he knows nuthing will be done and he has been threatend and dos not want to risk this guy comeing for him he is scared I could even say terrified to be phisicaly hurt or worse he was wanting to have a table at the expo but also fears for his animals safty.. Reason I put this up so somthing will be done about it so people do see there's consequences in this hobby if He emailed the club it would all be behind the sence not out in the public if anything even happens I for one am sick of this happening in the hobby and somthing needs to change I for one will not stand quite when a person has been bullied in the hobby for his disability for Christ sake he stated on the page in public he was with the club then attacked some one for there disability 5 seconds later on the same page so to me I think it's fair resaon to put it in the public I mean he's not worried


sorry if I come off attacking anyone I'm just really outraged


----------



## Bart70 (Mar 3, 2015)

I understand if it is the wish for it to not go further.

My only reason for suggesting to send it directly to the club is that I know the club itself consists of a very small band of hard working people. Often, like all clubs, people come out of the woodwork and appear to be representing or associated with an organisation when they really aren't representing or a significant part of that organisation at all. Internet forums are good for that sort of thing as people don't REALLY know who is who.

By the sounds of it this person is an outsider who really doesn't represent the club at all........the experience you have had is not indicative of the experiences I am aware of from the majority of those involved and i know those who are currently running the club would like to know if they are being misrepresented. I do however respect the wishes of the person not wishing to take the matter further. In my view (and I accept it is only my view) it's not appropriate to be airing it in public if the club committee themselves have not been given an opportunity to eliminate the problem, or made aware of it. For all we know, the offender may not even be a member of the NCHG or be in any position to represent them. I do understand you frustration and anger though.....


----------



## GBWhite (Mar 3, 2015)

It's a pity that you consider the actions of one individual is cause enough to hold all club members responsible. The truth of the matter is that they are not and I'm sure if the name of this person is disclosed to the committee they will be dealt with accordingly. Fear of repurcussions just adds fuel to the fire. Nip it in the bud and knock this clown off his high horse. 

There is only one way to deal with bullies and that is to confront them head on. From a large amount of experience dealing with these type of people it is obvious to me that by far the vast majority are actually pretty gutless when confronted about their actions. I feel that the best course of action would be for you to try and encourage your friend not let the action of this person impede on his attendance at the expo. Action speaks much louder than words and having a stand at the expo or just attending would send a very strong message that your friend will not be intimidated and that others will not let him be intimidated. I think he'd find immense amount of support and be able to attend without concern for his personal safety.

George


----------



## Wilfred (Mar 4, 2015)

Yea I do agree with you all I'm on my dinner break if the club wants his name inbox me I'm more then happy to talk to the club about it


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 6, 2015)

This very unfortunate event is being dealt with by the group now, they have all the details and the name of the irresponsible member, thank you everyone for all your positive input on the subject, *So could 1 of the mods please close this thread before it spirals out of control. *? ..........................................Ron


----------

